# Toma de tierra



## thenkn (Oct 3, 2006)

Quizas resultara una pregunta un poco absurda xo no consigo entenderlo. Las protecciones metalicas de los aparatos se derivan a tierra por si hay alguna derivacion. Para aislar los circuitos de las señales electromagneticas se referencia a tierra, entonces mi duda es xq al conectar una fuente de alterna en un circuito referenciado a masa, cuando la tension es mas positiva en la borna conectada a tierra esta no se deriva a tierra. No se si me explico.

Gracias.


----------



## Dario Vega (Oct 3, 2006)

Supongo que estas considerando la variación permanente de la onda senoidal, cuando el lado conectado a tierra pasa por el ciclo positivo, el otro será negativo, asi que el camino preferido será el de mayor diferencia de potencial y por eso no deriva a tierra la corriente.

Exitos


----------



## Mushito (Oct 3, 2006)

La tierra es importantísima. En circuitos AC, ya no se habla de positivo ni negativo, se habla de fase o neutro. Realiza los siguientes experimentos para entender:
Coloca tu voltímetro AC a un tomacorriente con una punta de prueba a tierra (podrías usar una jabalina enterrada) y otro a una le las tomas, en cual Terminal tienes mas tensión respecto a tierra?. Si tu toma esta formado por fase y neutro, seguro que tendrás mas voltaje en fase que en neutro.
Otra observación, por que los pararrayos están aterrados? por que las descargas atmosféricas se deben ir a tierra, y que pasa cuando tu cuerpo esta electrostaticamente cargado?, tu carga eléctrica podría quemar algunos circuitos integrados como los CMOS, para eso se usa una mesa de un material especial y una pulsera con un cable que descarga a tierra. 
Espero que mis comentarios te ayuden a entender.


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2006)

thenkn dijo:
			
		

> Quizas resultara una pregunta un poco absurda xo no consigo entenderlo. Las protecciones metalicas de los aparatos se derivan a tierra por si hay alguna derivacion. Para aislar los circuitos de las señales electromagneticas se referencia a tierra,....



la conexión de la caja metálica a tierra, es por el efecto "jaula de Faraday", con lo que se logra blindar el equipo de cualquier perturbación electromagnética.

para que el blindaje se efectivo, el borne de tierra debe ser independiente del borne de neutro cuando utilizamos alimentación en AC.

saludos, 8)


----------



## VichoT (Oct 3, 2006)

thenkn dijo:
			
		

> Quizas resultara una pregunta un poco absurda xo no consigo entenderlo. Las protecciones metalicas de los aparatos se derivan a tierra por si hay alguna derivacion. Para aislar los circuitos de las señales electromagneticas se referencia a tierra, entonces mi duda es xq al conectar una fuente de alterna en un circuito referenciado a masa, cuando la tension es mas positiva en la borna conectada a tierra esta no se deriva a tierra. No se si me explico.
> 
> Gracias.



Holas.thenkn.Dario vega ya te explico bastante...solo falta agregar  que la masa o tierra en un sistema de AC tiene como referencia de potencial volts.... el neutro en teoria deveria tener este potencial cuando por efectos dela sinoude quede como negativo. pero el caso practico esque rar vez tiene 0Volts  en su lugar cuentan cn 1  2   ó  3 volts respecto a masa.

Cuando el neutro pasa a ser positivo por efectos dela sinoude dela señal la fase ahora esta cerca de masa pero al = que ne le caso anterior manteien un leve voltaje sobre la refrencia que es masa.

BYE!


----------



## joorge (Nov 3, 2008)

Xenon dijo:
			
		

> thenkn dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[quote="Xenon la conexión de la caja metálica a tierra, es por el efecto "jaula de Faraday", con lo que se logra blindar el equipo de cualquier perturbación electromagnética.

para que el blindaje se efectivo, el borne de tierra debe ser independiente del borne de neutro cuando utilizamos alimentación en AC.

[/quote]

Perdona Xenon, pero creo que la toma de tierra no tiene nada que ver con la Jaula de Faraday y tu comentario puede inducir a confusión.

La toma de tierra es un cable conectado a una pica de tierra que se conecta al chasis metálico de un equipo. De esta forma, si se produce una derivación (un cable de fase tocando la carcasa por dentro del equipo), el usuario puede tocar tranquilamente esa carcasa porque tanto él como el equipo se encuentran al mismo potencial (el potencial de tierra, precisamente), por lo que la corriente irá hacía tierra y el usuario no recibirá ninguna descarga.

El efecto Jaula de Faraday se produce cuando tenemos cualquier tipo de envoltura metálica por el hecho de que las ondas electromagnéticas no penetran dicha caja. Pero no tiene ninguna relación con la tierra.

Un ejemplo sencillo de jaula de Faraday es envolver el teléfono móvil (o celular) alrededor de papel de aluminio. Prueba a llamar y verás que se encuentra fuera de cobertura. Y aquí la toma de tierra no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.

Saludos.


----------

